# '93 maxima camshaft sprocket kit question



## churp67 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, new to the forums.

I'm in the process of buying a '93 Maxima off a private seller on Craigslist (V6, auto, 152k miles). The car appears to be in good shape save for a rattling noise in the front end. The seller noted that this was due to the car needing a new camshaft sprocket kit. He said that I could drive it without having it repaired, but that it would continue to make the rattling noise.

I got the number of the mechanic he's been working with since he bought the car (he said he's had it for about 4 years) and the mechanic confirmed this. He too said that leaving it alone would not cause any damage to the car but that the noise would continue. Repairing it, he said, would not only eliminate the noise but speed up the timing belt. He quoted me $500 for labor alone to repair the problem, which is almost a third of the car's value in the first place.

I'm perfectly fine with leaving the problem as it is if I am not at risk for any major damage. I only plan on keeping this car for about 6 mos., I just need a beater to get around until I move cross-country in the summer. Is the guy/his mechanic B.S.'ing me about the risk of damage, or could I realistically drive this thing 5-7,000 miles with only an annoying noise?

Also -- saw another new member ask this about a Maxima -- is $1750 a reasonable asking price for a '93 V6 auto with 152k? Outside of the sprocket kit issue, it's been well-maintained: new water pump, new axles, new brakes, new tires, new alignment, all fluids flushed/replaced, oil changes every 3 mos. (at least since the seller bought it 4 years ago with 121k on it). Clean vehicle history report. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated -- thanks.


----------



## churp67 (Mar 17, 2009)

oh, and it's an SE, if that helps.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

price is high depending on where you are.
you don't need a sprocket, you need to rebuild the VTC assembly.
you can try to ground the solenoids first and change the oil and use a GOOD filter. depending on how bad the clack is that may help.
if the above doesn't help the clack then there is the very real possibility of the caps getting shattered on the VTCs which will cost you a motor.
How long have they been driving with it clacking?
Has the clack been there 100% of the time?
if it's been constantly clacking for over a year I would not trust it for a long trip.


----------



## churp67 (Mar 17, 2009)

1) I'm in Providence, RI, USA -- is that price still high? 

2) I don't know how long the clack has been going on for. I vaguely remember the seller telling me that he'd replaced some part recently, he was told the noise should have gone away within a couple of weeks but hasn't yet, I do know he's replaced the water pump. Hope that helps some, but don't quote me on any of that.


----------



## churp67 (Mar 17, 2009)

and I also remember that yesterday he said something about this being the result of the first owner not changing the oil regularly


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

churp67 said:


> 1) I'm in Providence, RI, USA -- is that price still high?
> 
> 2) I don't know how long the clack has been going on for. I vaguely remember the seller telling me that he'd replaced some part recently, he was told the noise should have gone away within a couple of weeks but hasn't yet, I do know he's replaced the water pump. Hope that helps some, but don't quote me on any of that.


yes that price is high, you are in a rust area. so I'm pretty sure it has rust.
there is no such thing as a part that you replace and the noise goes away after a couple of weeks. there should be no noise from the git go.
I'd leave the car at least in part because the previous owner didn't maintain it which means that EVERYTHING is suspect on the car now


----------

